# Which mask should I keep? CFX or SPFX?



## maximumsportz (May 3, 2011)

Trying to decide which mask I want to keep and which to sell. I can't keep both.

CFX Belial:










SPFX Vampire:


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

keep the SPFX vamp. that's just me.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I like CFX


----------



## maximumsportz (May 3, 2011)

Ya I'm torn on both, I want something scary and creepy I think SPFX does that however CFX has so much detail and is also a good mask... I'm leaning towards the Vampire.


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the details on the CFX, with all the textured skins and spikes and stuff!


----------



## maximumsportz (May 3, 2011)

But, which one is more scary?? That's what I'm going for I think the Vampire looks more menacing


----------



## Unicorns (Sep 18, 2011)

I LOVE the first one, but it looks like a cute pet dragon or something. The vampire looks more demented human-ish. I guess it's scarier because it looks more like a human, whereas the first one people might be quicker to just think you're a guy in a mask. if that makes sense..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I kinda like the first one. It's different. There's a ton of variations on vamps these days whereas you don't see many dragon demony things like the first one.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

I think the vamp one is scarier just because its close to being a human hybrid type look with a lot of versatility...which is scarier to me than the spikey demon look...the first one looks like a demon from Buffy The Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Vampire is scarier IMO.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the vampire most, though I fear my opinion is a biased one


----------

